
What if we knew when and how we'd die? - tareqak
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180618-what-if-we-knew-when-we-were-going-to-die
======
AnimalMuppet
Retirement financial planning would be easier. If I knew I would die at 80,
I'd know how much money I needed to be able to retire. I'd know when to start
taking Social Security. I'd know how much I could spend in a year after I
retired.

I'd also be able to leave my affairs in a decent state for my survivors,
instead of in a mess.

